# meyers briggs



## WorkingOnMe

When I first took the test 23 years ago, I tested INTP. The test was part of my exit from the military, along with a bunch of other tests to figure out what I should do with my life. At the time I was told that your type is engrained in your personality and not likely to change.

Two years later, in college I took it again (a different test I guess) and tested INTJ. Over the next 10 years or so I took these tests several times. Mostly because employers or college counselors wanted to see the results. I always tested as INTJ. 

So today I was reading some more on Coppertop's thread and started thinking that it would be helpful to understand his and his wife's personality. So I started thinking about it and ended up finding a test online and doing it again. And what do you know....my personality has apparently changed. I'm now testing as an ISTP. Supposedly this is still pretty similar to INTJ. But in reading the descriptions, I do believe the ISTP matches my personality better.

What do you think of these tests? Are they useful in figuring out how to deal with people? What's your "type"? I've heard people say INTJ is just MBTI speak for "mild aspergers". :rofl:


----------



## Deejo

http://zombiesintelligently.com/non-fiction/myers-briggs/


----------



## Cletus

WorkingOnMe said:


> What do you think of these tests? Are they useful in figuring out how to deal with people? What's your "type"? I've heard people say INTJ is just MBTI speak for "mild aspergers". :rofl:


Welcome to the spectrum. First time I took the test I was INTP, but have also apparently moved to INTJ at some point. 

My wife and I took it as part of our pre-marriage counseling required by the Catholic church. Our counselor said that we would have difficulty communicating when it came to conflict, since she was somewhat 'I' and I'm extreme 'I'. We would be more inclined to let things fester and rot than bring them out in the open for resolution. That counselor was spot-f'ing-on.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

WorkingOnMe said:


> When I first took the test 23 years ago, I tested INTP. The test was part of my exit from the military, along with a bunch of other tests to figure out what I should do with my life. At the time I was told that your type is engrained in your personality and not likely to change.
> 
> Two years later, in college I took it again (a different test I guess) and tested INTJ. Over the next 10 years or so I took these tests several times. Mostly because employers or college counselors wanted to see the results. I always tested as INTJ.
> 
> So today I was reading some more on Coppertop's thread and started thinking that it would be helpful to understand his and his wife's personality. So I started thinking about it and ended up finding a test online and doing it again. And what do you know....my personality has apparently changed. I'm now testing as an ISTP. Supposedly this is still pretty similar to INTJ. But in reading the descriptions, I do believe the ISTP matches my personality better.
> 
> *What do you think of these tests? Are they useful in figuring out how to deal with people? What's your "type"? *I've heard people say INTJ is just MBTI speak for "mild aspergers". :rofl:



I have come out (*I*) Intravered & (*E*) Extroverted, (*T*) Thinking & (*F*) Feeling on these Tests, and one time I came out an (*N*) Intuitive over (*S*) Sensing.. but 90% of the time I am SENSING......so this means I am teetering in between Introverted & Extroverted ...and Thinking & Feeling...so it appears...

I've taken these tests a variety or times and much enjoy reading about the temperaments...have a # of books at home on it.. 

One thing is clear...I am ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS a (*J*) for Judging .. so I have to be high on the scale here... 

IN my next post .. I will leave an explanation for all of these...

My thread has a few test links in the opening post...








...http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ments-our-spouses-better-understand-them.html


----------



## SimplyAmorous

If you get an X -this means you are teetering in the middle of these... 

As I explained above. I could be an XXXJ !! I've had all 3 of them go back & forth.. 

Here is a little breakdown on all these letters.... So what do all those cryptic MBTI code letters mean?



> E = *Extraverted Characteristics*
> 
> Act first, think/reflect later
> 
> Feel deprived when cutoff from interaction with the outside world
> 
> Usually open to and motivated by outside world of people and things
> 
> Enjoy wide variety and change in people relationships
> 
> I =* Introverted Characteristics*
> 
> Think/reflect first, then Act
> 
> Regularly require an amount of "private time" to recharge batteries
> 
> Motivated internally, mind is sometimes so active it is "closed" to outside world
> 
> Prefer one-to-one communication and relationships
> 
> Every person has two faces. One is directed towards the OUTER world of activities, excitements, people, and things. The other is directed inward to the INNER world of thoughts, interests, ideas, and imagination.
> 
> While these are two different but complementary sides of our nature, most people have an innate preference towards energy from either the OUTER or the INNER world. Thus one of their faces, either the Extraverted (E) or Introverted (I), takes the lead in their personality development and plays a more dominant role in their behavior.





> S = *Sensing Characteristics*
> 
> Mentally live in the Now, attending to present opportunities
> 
> Using common sense and creating practical solutions is automatic-instinctual
> 
> Memory recall is rich in detail of facts and past events
> 
> Best improvise from past experience
> 
> Like clear and concrete information; dislike guessing when facts are "fuzzy"
> 
> The Sensing (S) side of our brain notices the sights, sounds, smells and all the sensory details of the PRESENT. It categorizes, organizes, records and stores the specifics from the here and now. It is REALITY based, dealing with "what is." It also provides the specific details of memory & recollections from PAST events.
> 
> N = *Intuitive Characteristics*
> 
> Mentally live in the Future, attending to future possibilities
> 
> Using imagination and creating/inventing new possibilities is automatic-instinctual
> 
> Memory recall emphasizes patterns, contexts, and connections
> 
> Best improvise from theoretical understanding
> 
> Comfortable with ambiguous, fuzzy data and with guessing its meaning.
> 
> The Intuitive (N) side of our brain seeks to understand, interpret and form OVERALL patterns of all the information that is collected and records these patterns and relationships. It speculates on POSSIBILITIES, including looking into and forecasting the FUTURE. It is imaginative and conceptual.
> 
> While both kinds of perceiving are necessary and used by all people, each of us instinctively tends to favor one over the other.





> T = *Thinking Characteristics*
> 
> Instinctively search for facts and logic in a decision situation.
> 
> Naturally notices tasks and work to be accomplished.
> 
> Easily able to provide an objective and critical analysis.
> 
> Accept conflict as a natural, normal part of relationships with people.
> 
> The Thinking (T) side of our brain analyzes information in a DETACHED, objective fashion. It operates from factual principles, deduces and forms conclusions systematically. It is our logical nature.
> 
> F = *Feeling Characteristics*
> 
> Instinctively employ personal feelings and impact on people in decision situations
> 
> Naturally sensitive to people needs and reactions.
> 
> Naturally seek consensus and popular opinions.
> 
> Unsettled by conflict; have almost a toxic reaction to disharmony.
> 
> The Feeling (F) side of our brain forms conclusions in an ATTACHED and somewhat global manner, based on likes/dislikes, impact on others, and human and aesthetic values. It is our subjective nature.
> 
> While everyone uses both means of forming conclusions, each person has a natural bias towards one over the other so that when they give us conflicting directions - one side is the natural trump card or tiebreaker.





> J = *Judging Characteristics*
> 
> Plan many of the details in advance before moving into action.
> 
> Focus on task-related action; complete meaningful segments before moving on.
> 
> Work best and avoid stress when able to keep ahead of deadlines.
> 
> Naturally use targets, dates and standard routines to manage life.
> 
> A Judging (J) style approaches the outside world WITH A PLAN and is oriented towards organizing one's surroundings, being prepared, making decisions and reaching closure and completion.
> 
> 
> P = *Perceiving Characteristics*
> 
> Comfortable moving into action without a plan; plan on-the-go.
> 
> Like to multitask, have variety, mix work and play.
> 
> Naturally tolerant of time pressure; work best close to the deadlines.
> 
> Instinctively avoid commitments which interfere with flexibility, freedom and variety
> 
> A Perceiving (P) style takes the outside world AS IT COMES and is adopting and adapting, flexible, open-ended and receptive to new opportunities and changing game plans.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

OK for the pure Entertainment value...(this Test is very accurate by the way)...but it focus's on our pathetic Weaknesses & Flaws run amuck....

 Take The Brutally Honest Personality Test (no need to sign up in this site at the end, just ask for results)




> *Loner* (ISFP)...
> Ahh...the sweet serenity. The utter perfection of all creation. The wondrous beauty of nature. The sweet sparrow singing along in the great orchestra we call life...
> WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? You're the type of person people always love to mock because they don't believe there's anyone ACTUALLY like you. Do realise that you ostracise people with your behaviour or is it all subconscious? You're so quiet and reserved it's almost impossible to get to know you well, and when someone finally does, all you want to talk about is grace and beauty and harmony!...
> read more
> 
> *Pushover* (ISFJ)...
> Hah. Nice one. How does it feel to know that you're barely unique? Of all the personality types you could have had, you ended up with the most common in all of America. In a group of 100 Americans, 12.8 of them will be just like you.
> I bet you feel sorry for that one person missing 20% of his body. I bet you want to help him out, don't you? Cause that's what you like to do, isn't it? Help people. You don't want to save the world. You just want to help people out.
> Sound pretty good so far? Sorry, but you're just plain pathetic. You let people walk all over you all the time, because everyone knows that you just can't say "no." When you get time, email me your contact details. It's always good to know where I can find another helping hand....
> . read more
> 
> *Criminal*(ISTP)....
> Rules? Hah! Who needs rules? They merely prevent you from doing your own thing, right? Down with the MAN!
> Wow. I wasn't aware that you had access to *******! in prison. And if you're not behind bars, all signs say you're well on your way there in the near future.
> You love taking risks. You love the adrenaline rush of extreme sports. You love taking action. Generally, anything that's idiotic, you're in. Wanna light yourself on fire and dive from a 500 metre high cliff into shark-infested waters? I'll write your name down.
> However, you do need a lot of alone time because that's when you can finally sort things out in your mind most clearly. read more
> 
> *Borefest* (ISTJ)...
> One word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring.
> You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure. You insist that EVERYBODY do EVERYTHING by the book. Seriously, is there even an ounce of imagination in that little brain of yours? I mean, what's the point of imagination, right? It has no practical value...
> As far as you're concerned, abstract theories can go screw themselves. You just want the facts, all the facts and nothing but the facts. Oh. And you're a perfectionist. About everything. You know that the previous sentence was gramattically incorrect and that "gramattically" was spelled wrong....
> read more
> *Pollyanna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (INFP)...
> So, you want to make the world a better place? Too bad it's never gonna happen. Of all the types, you have to be one of the hardest to find fault in. You have a selfless and caring nature. You're a good listener and someone who wants to avoid conflict. You genuinely desire to do good. Of course, these all add up to an incredibly overpowered conscience which makes you feel guilty and responsible when anything goes wrong. Of course, it MUST be your fault EVERY TIME. Though you're constantly on a mission to find the truth, you have no use for hard facts and logic, which is a source of great confusion for those of us with brains. Despite this, in a losing argument, you're not above spouting off inaccurate statement after statement in an effort to protect your precious values.
> You're most probably a perfectionist, which in this case, is a bad thing. Any group work is destined to fail because of your incredibly high standards..
> read more
> 
> *Freak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (INFJ)...
> Well, well, well. How did someone like you end up with the least common personality type of them all? In a group of 100 Americans, only 0.5 others would be just like you. You really are one of a kind... In fact, I do believe that that's one of the definitions for the word "FREAK."
> Freak's not such a bad word to describe you actually.
> You are deep, complex, secretive and extremely difficult to understand. If that doesn't scream "Freak!" I don't know what does. No one actually knows the REAL you, do they?
> You probably have deep interests in creative expression as well as issues of spirituality and human development.
> You've probably even been called a "psychic" before, because of your uncanny knack to understand and "read" people without quite knowing how you do it.. read more
> 
> *Loser* (INTP)...
> Talked to another human being lately? I'm serious. You value knowledge above ALL else. You love new ideas, and become very excited over abstractions and theories. The fact that nobody else cares still hasn't become apparent to you...
> Nerd's a great word to describe you, and I seriously couldn't care less about the different definitions of the word and why you're actually more of a geek than a nerd. Don't pretend you weren't thinking that. You want every single miniscule fact and theory to be presented correctly.
> Critical? Sarcastic? Cynical? Pessimistic? Just a few words to describe you when you're at your very best. Picking up the dudes or dudettes isn't something you find easy, but don't worry too much about it. You can blame it on your personality type now. On top of all this, you're shy.  read more
> 
> *Crackpot*(INTJ)....
> People hate you. Paris Hilton hates Nicole Richie. Lex Luther hates Superman. Garfield hates Mondays.But none these even rates against the insurmountable hate that people have for you.
> I mean, you're pretty damn clever and you know it. You love to flaunt your potential. Heard the word "arrogant" lately? How about "jerk?" Or perhaps they only say that behind your back.
> That's right. I know I can say this cause you're not going to cry. You're not exactly the most emotional person. You'd rather spend time with your theoretical questions and abstract theories than with other people. Ever been kissed? Ever even been on a date? Trust me, your inflated ego is a complete turnoff with the opposite sex and you're not that great with relationships as it is.... read more
> 
> *Clown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ESFP)...
> Congratulations. You are the buffoon of society, the class clown, the general funny guy/gal. Your purpose on earth was to serve as entertainment for the rest of us sane ones. We're laughing with you and at you. Some people would kill to be as funny as you. Other would rather just kill you.
> You're spontaneous, fun-loving and optimistic. You're all in all an idiot. You wanna know why? It's because you would rather have fun than concentrate on your duties and obligations. You act before you think. You talk before you think. All in all, you don't think that much. You did terribly at school, didn't you? You were the class clown. Paid no respect to the teachers or to your fellow students. Paid no attention to your school work. And look where you are now... starting to regret your decisions?
> Get down to earth. Find a real job and start taking care of your responsibilities. ... read more
> 
> *Sap*  (ESFJ)...
> Aww...you know that sensitive mamsy-pansy sap I was talking about earlier? Yeah. Well, someone had to get it and you pulled the short straw. Now pull yourself together, crybaby.
> You are quite possible one of the most sensitive people I know and I don't even know you! You care what each and every single person thinks about you. You're the kind of person who sends around a txt to everyone they know saying "i thnk ur prtty. wat do u thnk abt me? rate me frm 1-5."
> That's 1 meaning "I hate you" and 5 meaning "You make me vomit when I look at you." You're still crying, aren't you?
> Sure. All you want is for someone to appreciate you once in a while. Aww... Boohoo. Hold a pity party sometime. The garden's free. Lots of worms down there. Big ones. Small ones. Squishy ones. read more
> 
> *Commander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ESTP)...
> It's all about action with you, isn't it? You're outgoing and right to the point. Fast moving, fast talking and often fast spending. Your motto is "Just DO it." Wow. You move faster than the Flash on a treadmill. (Yes. I could have thought up something cleverer than that. But honestly, you're just not worth my time.)
> To carry on the superhero theme, you're comparable to the Hulk. Except you're uglier. And you're slightly more intimidating. People flinch when you're around for fear you might exert your dominance and order them to do 50 press-ups.
> Perhaps if you calmed down a little, people wouldn't be so scared of you. Of course, something would have to be done about your face. Is plastic surgery an option?. read more
> 
> *Do Gooder*(ESTJ)...
> Rules are rules, right? They are there to be followed and an upstanding citizen like you would not even consider breaking or even bending the laws a little.
> That's all very fine and dandy - though it doesn't make you the most fun person to be around. In fact, many would find rolling around naked in a barrel full of drawing pins more fun than being around you. The word "stiff-necked" comes to mind. You take your responsibilities very seriously and have very little patience for anyone who doesn't.
> You can be incredibly demanding and critical, somewhat akin to a teacher who is also incredibly demanding and critical. Oh, and that's another thing. Your imagination is sorely lacking. So much so that it's virtually non-existent. Well, you have no time for creativity with all these rules to follow.
> At least, your rigid values ensure that you're always honest... which means you have no qualms telling your wife that, yes, she really does look fat in that dress. read more
> 
> *Scumbag* (ENFP)...
> I have a feeling you're not going to like this much. Do I care? No. How do I know? It's because you hate criticism. You love to be loved and you'll do anything to be accepted.
> Unfortunately for you, I can see right through your insincere compliments and over-the-top greetings. No matter what you do, I'll always hate you for what you are. An arrogant, unstable, overly enthusiastic scumbag.
> I bet you're pretty proud of your accomplishments, huh? You seem to achieve at whatever you put your little mind too. Trust me. Nobody likes the person who is good at everything. NOBODY LIKES YOU.
> This might also have something to do with the fact that you're a cheating machine. You're just not the type of person to make long-term commitments. You enjoy seeing "what could be", rather than being satisfied with "what is." .
> read more
> 
> *Busy Body* (ENFJ)...
> You manipulative busybody! You're what some might call the "backseat driver" of life. You know, the one who knows exactly what everyone else is doing wrong and how they should go about fixing it. You're always trying to change everyone else.
> Stop sticking your cumbersome nose where it ain't wanted. You're like an oversized sniffer dog, trained to sniff out everyone else's problems, yet oblivious to your own.
> For one you worry excessively. The fact that you're also incredibly sensitive to criticism probably has you on the verge of tears right now. Get a grip.
> You have powers of manipulation unlike any other. You know all the gossip and you know how to ultimately use it as blackmailing material. You could potentially be the ultimate evil villain... if not for the fact you choose to use all of your powers for good, rather than evil.
> How honourable. How admirable and praiseworthy. How pathetic... read more
> 
> *Prick* (ENTP)
> People love to hate you, because you love to argue. The strange thing is you probably took that as a compliment. Why, I bet you've already got a witty comeback all lined up ready to throw right back at me.
> What you don't realise is that your inane obsession with debating pisses everyone off. Whatever happened to us all trying to get along? I mean, you're so annoying people disagree with you for the damn sake of it! NOBODY cares about your abundant opinions. Trust me.
> Believe it or not, but there's more to life than your expansive knowledge and sharp repertoire. When was the last time you showered? Brushed your teeth?... read more
> 
> *Dictator* (ENTJ)
> Have you no soul? It's clear you have no heart and that your blood runs cold, but really, do you have even one redeeming factor? Sure. You're a natural born leader. So was Hitler. You just don't like people, do you?
> You don't play games. You take charge. And there's very little room for mistakes in your world. You're forceful, intimidating and overbearing. Heard of the word "patience?" Trust me, it's a word and it's something you're sorely lacking. Believe it or not, you're not always right. Learn to have some patience for those who think differently from you, knobflap.
> From the way people's knees knock when they see you, you should have realised by now that you're not exactly a "people-person." You're more of a "people-eater." ... read more


----------



## Constable Odo

I've never held much faith in any type of "classification" test, because human beings can exhibit a wide range of emotional behaviors depending on circumstances and current life events. 

I vaguely remember back in college psychology class doing a MB self-evaluation and I came up "introverted". This is "true" to a large degree because (by their definitions) I tend to be a private person and keep to myself. If I go out in a social setting I will tend to keep to myself and "people watch" to some extent, yet will engage with people if necessary. Mainly I do this because I find many people to be borish, and as a person who is more logical-minded, I always tend to be thinking about or analyzing something.

Yet, I'm perfectly comfortable getting up in a room of 300-700 people to do a presentation or make a speech (something I do every year as an official of my town's government) or arguing a point. 

Thus, am I truly an "introvert", or an "extrovert"? Or, does it change depending on the situation?

I prefer to think of myself as balanced -- at least, I find I am at peace with myself when my Qi is at an equilibrium -- and like all things in life, this is ideal because life is about balance and not the extremes. At the moment I'm a bit out of sorts due to the long winter, I really need to once again don my Vibrams and feel the Earth between my toes to reestablish my balance, but I digress.

I tend to resist "classifications" like MB because it 'pigeon-holes' people into a classification and then they are evaluated constantly how they conform to the classification. Then, you are somehow 'odd' or 'strange' or 'weird' because you somehow deviate from the classification.

Ultimately, it matters not what your 'classification' is... merely, are you at peace with yourself and who you are, fundamentally.

Enough Zen for today. I took the test and came up with a KMFA classification.


----------



## MountainRunner

ESFP...No wonder folks don't believe me when I tell them I'm a computer nerd.


----------



## naiveonedave

WorkingOnMe said:


> What do you think of these tests? Are they useful in figuring out how to deal with people? What's your "type"? I've heard people say INTJ is just MBTI speak for "mild aspergers". :rofl:


INTJ is a typical engineer MBTI. Many (large fraction of engineers) are INTJ.

My MBTI changes with my job role, though I am probably mostly INTP, though I can be ENTP or INTJ if I take the test in the right situation. The I/E for me is weak either way, but I am probably I as my leisure activities are more solo types of stuff like fishing and reading.

I find them useful to analyze yourself and your spouse, but they are too complex for use at work. DISC works better for work groups, imo.


----------



## Satya

I know a management coach who is specialized in Myers - Briggs. She tests entire workforces so that they can learn how to interact better with other personality types and also learn how they are perceived by coworkers. 

I have a personal interest in M-B because my undergrad was in psychology. An important thing to keep in mind about M-B is that we are never strictly within the box. We are on a scale for each aspect. 

Depending upon our environment, we can shift to be slightly more P or more S, more I or more E, etc. If you are at work versus being at home, for instance, you may react differently. So, taking a personality test at different points in your life may yield different results. This is happened to several of my friends and to me. 

I have for the most part been an ENFJ. However, I spent a long period of time abroad, where I learned different social graces and tested as an INFJ. Moving back stateside, I reverted back to an ENFJ. So what it showed was that on the I-E scale, I was slightly more E, but not significantly so. Given the right environment, I could adopt a more I personality. 

There is a lot I don't fully understand and I am NOT an expert, just sharing what has been imparted to me. There is also the kiersey temperament to consider, which may be interesting to some. 

http://www.keirsey.com/4temps/overview_temperaments.asp

I am the "idealist teacher" type.


----------



## Married but Happy

I've tested as INTJ for the past 30 years. Different versions use different result scales, but I tend to come out similarly on each.

I 78%
N 75%
T 56%
J 11%

Being mid-range on the T/F scale, I have many F traits as well.

One of the descriptions has a section that pretty much nails my attitudes and beliefs:

INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake.


----------



## ConanHub

Married but Happy said:


> I've tested as INTJ for the past 30 years. Different versions use different result scales, but I tend to come out similarly on each.
> 
> I 78%
> N 75%
> T 56%
> J 11%
> 
> Being mid-range on the T/F scale, I have many F traits as well.
> 
> One of the descriptions has a section that pretty much nails my attitudes and beliefs:
> 
> INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake.


Sounds similar to my thinking. I'm going to have to give it a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya

My last bf was an intj. My ex husband was an intj. My current SO is likely an intj (although I'd like him to test because he does not seem pure intj always ). 

So I guess that shows a bit of my pattern. I'm drawn to engineers I suppose!


----------



## samyeagar

Infj


----------



## Daniel.

ENFJ and wife is ISTP
I read that enfj and infj are the most forgiving type, she's really using that token


----------



## Q tip

Deejo said:


> http://zombiesintelligently.com/non-fiction/myers-briggs/



Now that's funny!


----------



## badcompany

Like Conan pointed out, there is % of each trait that defines a type. My type comes up as INFJ, ENFJ, or INTJ depending upon the questions that come up in the test, because my I/E and F/T are very close to neutral. To be honest, I see some of my traits in all of those 3 types but INFJ is probably the one that covers the most of them. The interesting part, is I have definitely noticed a pattern of who I click with in regards to type.


----------



## Hacker

I am an ENTP and my Wife is an ENTJ.


----------



## Married but Happy

badcompany said:


> The interesting part, is I have definitely noticed a pattern of who I click with in regards to type.


Almost all of the women I dated, many of my friends, and my wife are xNFx types, mostly INFJs. There is definitely a type I gravitate to and attract.


----------



## 4x4

I'm always INxx, the last two depend a lot on the questions and where I am any given day. I can engage either my emotional side or my logical side pretty readily depending on the situation. By the descriptions I feel I'm INFP or INTP depending on my need for reason, but I often test INFJ.


----------



## badcompany

Married but Happy said:


> Almost all of the women I dated, many of my friends, and my wife are xNFx types, mostly INFJs. There is definitely a type I gravitate to and attract.


Agreed, my stbx was likely an INTP, didn't work too well for me. Fellow INFJ's and borderline ENFJ's definitely click. but are pretty rare types unfortunately.


----------



## badcompany

4x4 said:


> I'm always INxx, the last two depend a lot on the questions and where I am any given day. I can engage either my emotional side or my logical side pretty readily depending on the situation. By the descriptions I feel I'm INFP or INTP depending on my need for reason, but I often test INFJ.


That's strange, my "J" trait is very strong, and there is a lot of difference between the traits of an INTP and an INFJ.


----------



## 4x4

badcompany said:


> That's strange, my "J" trait is very strong, and there is a lot of difference between the traits of an INTP and an INFJ.


Someone wrote a long post about INTP and INFJ being not so far apart as they may appear, if you care to read.

https://psyphics.wordpress.com/2013/02/18/infj-vs-intp/


----------



## jb02157

Tests likethis are basically garbage. I'm shocked that comapnies are giving them any validility at all. I don't think you can gauge anyone's personality with any kind of accuracy at all with these tests. To do so is just plain silly.


----------



## Married but Happy

Uninformed opinions are also garbage.


----------



## Deejo

jb02157 said:


> Tests likethis are basically garbage. I'm shocked that comapnies are giving them any validility at all. I don't think you can gauge anyone's personality with any kind of accuracy at all with these tests. To do so is just plain silly.


INTJ much?


----------



## jb02157

Married but Happy said:


> Uninformed opinions are also garbage.


Oh, and just what do you consider uninformed, someone who disagrees with you? Sorry, but a BS test like this doesn't predict my personality with any degree of accuracy at all.


----------



## Cletus

jb02157 said:


> Oh, and just what do you consider uninformed, someone who disagrees with you? Sorry, but a BS test like this doesn't predict my personality with any degree of accuracy at all.


No, there doesn't seem to be much in the way of independent corroboration of much of anything about the test. Are the 4 Jungian categories of personality valid? Is the binary placement of a person in one box or another? Is the test scientifically valid? Is it stable and repeatable? 

Most of these can be answered with either "no" or "we don't know", which makes it a pretty questionable test indeed.


----------



## Lon

4x4 said:


> Someone wrote a long post about INTP and INFJ being not so far apart as they may appear, if you care to read.
> 
> https://psyphics.wordpress.com/2013/02/18/infj-vs-intp/


Very helpful article... I'm an INFJ that has tested as INTP in the past... I think when my general performance is strong, when I'm on a roll and not struggling with depression or other distractions, when I'm focussed/driven I would test as an INTP. But nowadays I test as an INFJ and the descriptions for such personality describe me eerily accurately.


----------



## Married but Happy

jb02157 said:


> Oh, and just what do you consider uninformed, someone who disagrees with you? Sorry, but a BS test like this doesn't predict my personality with any degree of accuracy at all.


Nope, I consider an opinion by someone who hasn't done any research to back their opinion, as uninformed. DID you do any research, BTW? Or is your opinion simply skeptical ignorance?

Here, I'll support MY opinion. Care to support yours?

Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - A Research Report



> In reliability and validity, the MBTI appears to be at least comparable to other personality measures currently available. It is strongly supported by research, and is continually being reviewed and revised for psychometric improvement, while preserving the integrity of the instrument and its original purpose of operationalizing Jung’s personality typology. Its expanding and successful applications in a variety of settings suggest its versatility as an assessment instrument.


----------



## Racer

INTJ


----------



## Cletus

Married but Happy said:


> Nope, I consider an opinion by someone who hasn't done any research to back their opinion, as uninformed. DID you do any research, BTW? Or is your opinion simply skeptical ignorance?
> 
> Here, I'll support MY opinion. Care to support yours?
> 
> Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - A Research Report


Eh, that's not exactly glowing praise. At least as good as other metrics in an industry where correlations of 0.5 are considered acceptable. 

MB might be as good as everything else out there, but everything else out there is sorta crappy too. And none of this even addresses the validity of the Jungian model.

It's a fun test to take, it makes for interesting conversation, but in its reductive nature, is it really all that accurate and predictive? I'm not convinced yet. 

http://www.psychometric-success.com/personality-tests/personality-tests-popular-tests.htm

"The National Academy of Sciences committee reviewed data from over 20 MBTI research studies and concluded that only the Intraversion-Extroversion scale has adequate construct validity. That is high correlations with comparable scales of other tests and low correlations with tests designed to assess different concepts. In contrast, the S-N and T-F scales show relatively weak validity. No mention was made in this review about the J-P scale.

Overall, the review committee concluded that the MBTI has not demonstrated adequate validity although its popularity and use has been steadily increasing. The National Academy of Sciences review committee concluded that: ‘at this time, there is not sufficient, well-designed research to justify the use of the MBTI in career counseling programs’, the very thing that it is most often used for."

I personally think the test has an enormous fatal flaw too - once you've taken it, you can't really take it again. Once you've been categorized into your personality type, you can see through the questions immediately. It's impossible to impartially take the test a second time.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Cletus said:


> I personally think the test has an enormous fatal flaw too - once you've taken it, you can't really take it again. Once you've been categorized into your personality type, you can see through the questions immediately. It's impossible to impartially take the test a second time.


I don't agree with that part of your post. The last time I took it was years ago, and it's not like I keep up on the meanings or implications of most of the scales. Sure, I know the difference between introverted and extroverted, but beyond that I couldn't tell you what most questions are trying to get at. 

One thing I will note is that after taking the test again last night I think I had a better understanding of some of the questions and what they were really asking. As a 21 year old I didn't really understand what they meant by "You easily see the general principle behind specific occurrences". Questions like "You often prefer to read a book than go to a party" are misleading because while I'd go to a party before reading a book, I would often prefer to sit home alone watching tv or playing my guitar, rather than going to a party (but not reading). Questions like "You tend to rely on your experience rather than on theoretical alternatives" are harder to answer when you're young and can't draw on examples from your experience. That is, when I was young, in many cases, I only had theoretical alternatives, so I may have actually thought that I would tend to rely on them. So I can easily see myself changing my answer as time goes on.


----------



## 4x4

Lon said:


> Very helpful article... I'm an INFJ that has tested as INTP in the past... I think when my general performance is strong, when I'm on a roll and not struggling with depression or other distractions, when I'm focussed/driven I would test as an INTP. But nowadays I test as an INFJ and the descriptions for such personality describe me eerily accurately.


After reading through the more detailed descriptions I think the tests were probably correct. I'm probably INFJ.


----------



## alphaomega

I took something similar. It said I would only be good at manual labour, so the guidance councillor started pushing me towards stock boy jobs and such. 

I said, "fu(k that useless shat and your useless test. "

University. White collar job. And decent coin. Stupid test.


----------



## MountainRunner

alphaomega said:


> I took something similar. It said I would only be good at manual labour, so the guidance councillor started pushing me towards stock boy jobs and such.
> 
> I said, "fu(k that useless shat and your useless test. "
> 
> University. White collar job. And decent coin. Stupid test.


It wasn't the MMPI test by any chance, was it? That's a rather lengthy test....567 questions. My wife and I took that one last week.


----------



## alphaomega

I don't know. I'm old now. It was a while ago. 

Dinosaurs still roamed the planet when I took it.


----------



## YupItsMe

You don't need to take the test to figure out your type. You can type yourself and others that you know very well by simply reading about and determining your type according to the model. 

A lot of confusion is caused by two mistakes comprehending what the test is measuring 

1. The binaries are not an either/or but rather continuums like living in the north or south of the United States Main is clearly North and Florida is Clearly South. How about Pennsylvania? Virginia?

There are many that measure so close on a given binary an X is placed where a result can not be determined because the persons preferences are so close to equal. 

For example, when I was on college I was XNTJ. 30 years later INTX leaning J

2. The measures preferences/tendencies and they are not to the mutual exclusion of the other preference and it will change depending on a situation the person is in. 

My wife and daughter and I have taken the test and read the descriptions to each other and largely agree it pegged our tendencies. It isn't scientific, but it's largely inarguable

There are some that get downright pissed. I think it is an invasion of privacy offense between public façade compared to areas they prefer to keep private. 

For example, I am much more extroverted and work. I prefer to keep my introversion private. It's no employers business how I am at home. I get the anger.

FWIW Es and Fs (my wife and daughter) drive me to drink. LOL


----------



## WorkingOnMe

What I find kind of funny is that INTJ is supposedly only like 2.5% of the population, yet on the internet about 90% of people will claim that's how they test. I suspect these people all have 9" internet units too.


----------



## RandomDude

Meh, I don't like all these "personality tests", I do it for fun but don't take it seriously because I know I can change depending on the mood or situation.

Human beings are multi-dimensional and adaptive to change, generally speaking.


----------



## larry.gray

MountainRunner said:


> It wasn't the MMPI test by any chance, was it? That's a rather lengthy test....567 questions. My wife and I took that one last week.


I had a security related job that I had to take the MMPI and sit through a 3 hour interview with a shrink before I could get clearance. 

Some of the questions struck me as very funny. I commented to the psychiatrist that I seemed to me that if someone wanted to game the test, it would be easy if they were smart but crazy. He said that for the truly mentally ill, they can't. 

Not having ever dealt with those that indeed have mental illnesses, I didn't totally get it. Now some more life experiences leads me to completely understand where he is coming from.


----------



## sammy3

My h has been a commercial airline pilot for 34 years. He's very good at his job. His folder is filled with proof. 

He applied for a flying position with Emirates Airline, and in the interview process they are really big on these tests. 

He failed and not hired... he didnt have the personality to fly an airplane... but yet, he had just been hired by 3 other international carriers... so go figure. 

~sammy


----------



## SamuraiJack

The Meyers Briggs test was originally designed to show TENDENCIES, but is sometime staken as gospel by some people. It is also true that different people can test differently in different situations or places in life.

One of my specialities was Psychometrics and I can assure you that tests are never taken at their face value unless the person is a quack. People are often given tests as part of a "glance the person as a whole" investigation to make difficult treatments easier.

If nothing else they provide a good place to start digging.

But...you should never take them for gospel.


----------



## Married but Happy

Cletus said:


> Eh, that's not exactly glowing praise. At least as good as other metrics in an industry where correlations of 0.5 are considered acceptable.
> 
> MB might be as good as everything else out there, but everything else out there is sorta crappy too.


The psychology of personality is - like most psychology - an imperfect and imprecise "science." That said, I have found enormous _practical _value in using the results pragmatically at work and in relationships.

The value of MBTI is its relative simplicity, accessibility, and positive approach to personality, which differs from most other approaches that tend to deal with pathology.


----------



## Lon

WorkingOnMe said:


> What I find kind of funny is that INTJ is supposedly only like 2.5% of the population, yet on the internet about 90% of people will claim that's how they test. I suspect these people all have 9" internet units too.


Or else INTJs are just more prone to taking the test and/or sharing the results on the internet.


----------



## jb02157

Cletus said:


> No, there doesn't seem to be much in the way of independent corroboration of much of anything about the test. Are the 4 Jungian categories of personality valid? Is the binary placement of a person in one box or another? Is the test scientifically valid? Is it stable and repeatable?
> 
> Most of these can be answered with either "no" or "we don't know", which makes it a pretty questionable test indeed.


Ok here's some of your proof. Is the test scientifically valid...no. It's an opinion based on data (sketchy data). How the conclusions fit the data is really up to the user to assess.


----------



## Bam85

There may be some validity in thinking that INTJs are more prone to test and discuss the results.

I had to practically beg Mr. Bam to take the test because he's always claimed to be such an introvert. As an introvert, I knew there was no way. Surely, he tested as ENFP.

I've taken the test in several different places although it was never professional administered as the real test recommends. So far, I've tested INTJ each time. I wouldn't really care if the results changed. Sometimes I think I change but then I know I'm still the same person, in my core. I've always been a huge loner even as a child. Overly emotional people bug me. I've had many, many friends and relatives accuse me of being a robot. Like, I feel things but I don't like sharing that part of myself. I detest crying in front of people and haven't done much of that. Based on that, I'm inclined to agree on the INTJ thing.


----------



## john117

jb02157 said:


> Oh, and just what do you consider uninformed, someone who disagrees with you? Sorry, but a BS test like this doesn't predict my personality with any degree of accuracy at all.



I have three psych degrees hanging on the wall and don't particularity think the test is BS. 

The test is just that, a predictor. In general it's fairly accurate assuming the answers were honest and the questions understood. Would I hire someone solely based on it? Probably not. I can chat with then for an hour and learn more.


----------



## Fozzy

FrenchFry said:


> *larger readable size--here


Today I learned Nero had a neckbeard.


----------



## Constable Odo

Fozzy said:


> Today I learned Nero had a neckbeard.


so does Hillary Clinton...


----------



## Hopeful Cynic

WorkingOnMe said:


> What I find kind of funny is that INTJ is supposedly only like 2.5% of the population, yet on the internet about 90% of people will claim that's how they test. I suspect these people all have 9" internet units too.


More I's on the internet? More T's take tests like that? More N's seek help for understanding themselves? More J's believe in the results and share them?


----------



## alphaomega

RandomDude said:


> Meh, I don't like all these "personality tests", I do it for fun but don't take it seriously because I know I can change depending on the mood or situation.
> 
> Human beings are multi-dimensional and adaptive to change, generally speaking.


Amen, brother!

My opposable thumb says your right on the money!


----------



## PieceOfSky

INTJ (tested in 1992) married to an INTJ.



Took an on-line test 5 years ago and one of the last two letters had changed.


----------



## PieceOfSky

alphaomega said:


> I took something similar. It said I would only be good at manual labour, so the guidance councillor started pushing me towards stock boy jobs and such.
> 
> I said, "fu(k that useless shat and your useless test. "
> 
> University. White collar job. And decent coin. Stupid test.




I don't recall the MBTI making predictions about suitability for particular kinds of work.



I was offered the chance to take the MBTI by my employer. IIRC, the results (seemingly) were treated as "private" information, not meant to be retained in one's HR file and used to compare people within the organization, but to be used by the individual to learn more about himself or herself.



We also were offered the Strong Interest Survey. That was all about different types of work. But it did not predict success or failure. It correlated one's answers with those who have enjoyed working I various kinds of jobs.



It's sad to think guidance counselors use a test such as you described, alphaomega. Glad you resisted being pigeon-holed.


----------



## PieceOfSky

Those interested in what it means to be an introvert might enjoy a booked called "Quiet". I forget the author's name, and only got a few chapters in (planning to finish it).


----------



## Marduk

Fozzy said:


> Today I learned Nero had a neckbeard.


ENTJ here.

And in the words of my boss when she read the test...

"Everything's gonna be fine, as long as he's in charge."

And that's pretty much true.


----------



## larry.gray

I'm sitting right on the I/E line for INTP ENTP. So there us one more here that's not an INTJ.


----------



## tech-novelist

ENTP here, with 100% N and the others not as extreme.
As for the question about IQ and MBTI, my understanding is that the higher the IQ, the greater the proportion of I's. I'm an exception to that general rule.

When I first heard about MBTI from my (now) wife, it sounded like astrology. However, I have found it to be quite valuable in figuring out how to relate to others who are of different types. She's an INTJ, by the way, which is very rare in women.


----------



## john117

I'm the poster boy for ENTP... Dead on in terms of personality type. I would not say INT's have a higher IQ in the sense that ENT's have high emotional IQ (EQ). Wifey is an INTJ. A match made in... Never mind.


----------

